# How to fully enjoy my new Tv?



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

I just recently purchased a Sharp LC-37D64U tv and want to know how to able to fully enjoy it with the audio and video components that I currently have! I have a Yamaha RX-V463 AVR and a Insignia NS-1UCDVD dvd player, and Direct tv plus dvr box that is not hd. How should I go about hooking everything up to enjoy the best quality audio and video that I can?


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

If your DirectTV DVR has an HDMI input, connect both it and the DVD to the Yamaha via HDMI, and then the Yamaha to the TV. Very simple.

If the DVR does not have HDMI, you can decide whether you want to route through the receiver's switching or directly to the TV. Depending on which unit (TV or receiver) has the better upconversion to the native 1080p resolution of the screen, that will be the way to go. Neither unit is bragging about higher end upconversion chipsets (like faroudja or reon) so it's tough to say which will do better without seeing it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

The direct tv box is not hd so no hdmi output there... so what I gather is I need to hook up a hdmi cable from the dvd to avr and then a hdmi cable to the tv and that will take care of the dvd player? Then with the direct tv since it does not have hdmi run an s video cable and rca audio cables to the avr and then to the tv? sounds like it is time for me to upgrade to direct tv hd!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

azwake17 said:


> The direct tv box is not hd so no hdmi output there... so what I gather is I need to hook up a hdmi cable from the dvd to avr and then a hdmi cable to the tv and that will take care of the dvd player?


yes, if yor DVD player has a HDMI out that is the best.



> Then with the direct tv since it does not have hdmi run an s video cable and rca audio cables to the avr and then to the tv? sounds like it is time for me to upgrade to direct tv hd!


Does the DrTV have component out (Red, Green, & Blue rca outputs)? if so that a much better way to hook it up to the receiver.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

The direct tv box does not have a component output but it does have an s video output. I ordered a s video to component video adapter from monoprice to take care of that and I will run the audio through and optical output to the AVR. When I run the dvd through hdmi to the avr and an hdmi cable to the tv and turn it on to watch a dvd the screen on my tv flashes but on my avr it says that it is running through hdmi??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In your receiver menu there should be a setting to tell it to output through HDMI.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

I went through a process of elmination as to why when I run the dvd to the avr through hdmi and then run hdmi to the tv it just flashes...still no answer! I hooked the dvd up with hdmi directly to the tv and it works great...even tried my dads blu ray player through the avr and it keeps flashing.... went and exchanged the yamaha rx-v463 for the yamaha rx-v563 and no matter what I do running anything through the avr via hdmi it still flashes.... any thoughts or words of advice?


----------

